# [XGL] CGWD Vista Look Like

## Belliash

Witam wszystkich.

Chcecie poczuc sie jak w Viscie!?

Planuje zrobic cala paczke dostosowywujaca w ktorej sklad wchodzic beda:

* themes dla najnowszej wersji CGWD

* schemat kolorow dla KDE

* ikony

* czcionki

* styl dla KDE

* opis instalacji

* moze ebuild?

* moze schemat dla kbfx?

* moze jakies specjalne latki dla KDE, ktore sprawia ze bedzie ono bardziej przypominac Viste?

Moze w ogole zalozylbym projekt jak SimpleKDE, w ktorego sklad wchodzilby od razu CGWD jako menadzer okien i wiele innych bajerow? Co o tym sadzicie?

Dodam tylko, ze CGWD nie wymaga Gnome! Wiec mozna by spokojnie uzywac Compiza bez tego WM z KDE, niezbedne jest jedynie GTK, ale moze daloby sie sportowac go z GTK do QT?  :Razz: 

Moze na razie napiszcie swoja opinie na ten temat?

Na razie to co mamy:

* styl

* schemat kolorow

* dekoracje okien

* czcionki

Screen 1!

Screen 2!

Sa to jednak stare zdjecia.

Teraz dekoracja okien jest bardziej Vistowa a i blura dodalem  :Wink: 

Czekam na komentarze

----------

## arsen

Nie widze po co upodabniać coś do visty, dla mnie mało trafiony pomysł, ale to tylko moje zdanie.

----------

## Belliash

Z jednej strony KDE jest ladne i proste w obsludze.

Z drugiej strony mozna by stworzyc DE, ktore bardziej przypominaloby Windowsa z mozliwosciami dostosowywania. Do tego dolozyc obsluge OpenGLa, .... troche go usprawnic, przyspieszyc, ...

Osobiscie sam nie zamierzam sie w to bawic, zrobie sobie pare latek dla KDE i mi styknie. Ale jakby wiecej osob bylo zainteresowanych, to moglbym te latki udostepnic pozniej, ..., moglbym zajac sie tym nadluzsy czas, pomyslec nad innymi udogodnieniami, etc... oczywiscie nie bede tego robil sam.

Wszystko zalezy od Was!

Tak wiec, glosujcie!  :Wink: 

----------

## Gabrys

Przecież każdy wie, że Windows jest nie dość, że nieestetyczny, to całkowicie niefunkcjonalny, również jeśli chodzi o wygląd i layout elementów. IMHO baardzo chybiony pomysł. Nie po to ludzie uciekają od Windowsa, żeby ich komp z powrotem przypominał im dawne troski. Kto to wymyślił w ogóle  :Confused: 

----------

## Belliash

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Przecież każdy wie, że Windows jest nie dość, że nieestetyczny, to całkowicie niefunkcjonalny, również jeśli chodzi o wygląd i layout elementów. IMHO baardzo chybiony pomysł. Nie po to ludzie uciekają od Windowsa, żeby ich komp z powrotem przypominał im dawne troski. Kto to wymyślił w ogóle 

 

Z 1 strony masz racje.

Ale z 2 strony pomyslmy dlaczego powstaje tak wiele schematow, skorek, modyfikacji KDE, ktore maja przyblizyc jego wyglad do windowsa? Jest tego cala masa na kde-look. Dlaczego powstalo XPde? Tu zaraz moze ktos napisac "no wlasnie mamy juz XPde, wiec po co jescze jeden". XPde zostalo stworzone w pascalu, ... nie jest raczej wygodne, ... ma pelno dziur a mi nie udalo sie tego nawet uruchomic  :Razz: 

Oczywiscie zgadzam sie z Toba po czesci, ale nei do konca.

Jak to mowia sa gusta i gusciki  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

Zabrzmi to snobistycznie... ale kto tu sie do kogo powinien upodabniać ?  :Razz:  Poza tym mam jakieś wrażenie, że nowy design jest prawie żywcem zerżnięty z KDE + kilka elementóe Gnome'a. Dla niepoznaki wkleili tylko swoje logo.

Coś takiego może być fajne dla zabawy. Np podmienić komuś sys (najlepiej takiemu co jest uprzedzony do pingwina) i po tygodniu przyznać się, że to już nie win. Ew. jakiemuś hodowcy pingwina przerobić pulpit... 

Heh, ja bym chyba zawału dostał, jakbym obudził sie rano i zobaczył viste "zamiast" KDE  :Very Happy: 

Tak na serio to nie ma co sie bawić, KDE + SuperKaramba + Xgl i każdy przy odrobinie weny może sobie odpowiednio obciążyć komputer (bo raczej rzadko kiedy wodotryski rzeczywiście wspomagają użytkowanie  :Very Happy: ). A motyw Visty... cóż jestem zdania, że userów nie należy pozyskiwać ZA WSZELKĄ CENĘ. Mamy już efekt na forum wprowadzenia graficznego instalatora Gentoo.

Dla fun'u owszem, chętnie bym to zobaczył, na stałe, nigdy  :Smile: 

PS. tak mi się jeszcze skojarzyło, przecież w KDE od dawna możan skompletować elementy wyglądu z Win 9x, a gdzieś było nawet środowisko graficzne wyglądające za jednym szczegółem idealniej jak Xp... Tylko czy ktoś tego realnie używa ? Bo nawet jak kogoś nawracam z windowsa to ani mi w głowie charakteryzacja KDE do win  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Maqlik

Art.root ma 100% racje... M$ upodabnia sie pod kde/gnome z kosmetycznymi sprawami ktore zmienil a my mamy te kosmetyki wprowadzac? Bez sensu... lepiej poczekac... niech wydadza viste... wszyscy beda napaleni na jej wyglad a my wtedy wpakujemy przepiekne kde 4.0  :Smile: 

P.S. Jeszcze tak dopytam... ten graficzny instalator jest cos wart? mozna go uzyc zamiast standardowego zeby potem nie pozalowac?

----------

## Belliash

 *Maqlik wrote:*   

> Art.root ma 100% racje... M$ upodabnia sie pod kde/gnome z kosmetycznymi sprawami ktore zmienil a my mamy te kosmetyki wprowadzac? Bez sensu... lepiej poczekac... niech wydadza viste... wszyscy beda napaleni na jej wyglad a my wtedy wpakujemy przepiekne kde 4.0 
> 
> P.S. Jeszcze tak dopytam... ten graficzny instalator jest cos wart? mozna go uzyc zamiast standardowego zeby potem nie pozalowac?

 

@ P.S. ja bym go nie uzywał  :Razz: 

----------

## Maqlik

a wie ktos na jakiej zasadzie on dziala? jak instalka knoppixa? pakuje wszystko co ma? Czy normalnie konfiguracja make.conf snapshot portage itp

----------

## arsen

jeszcze jeden post zupełnie OT i będe kasował.

----------

## Belliash

hmmm.....

Kto wybral "Tak i chetnie pomoge"?  :Razz: 

----------

## Yatmai

Zabrzmiało jakby chłopak miał zaraz za to dostać cegłą w łeb  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Belliash

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Zabrzmiało jakby chłopak miał zaraz za to dostać cegłą w łeb 

 

pytam bo wszystkie komentarze sa przeciw a glosy sa podzielone.

Zastanawia mnie czemu nikt nie napisze positiv comment ;]

A skoro juz ktos chce pomoc, .... to chyba warto wiedziec kto i w czym konkretnie?  :Smile: 

----------

## bartmarian

a mi sie wydaje ze projekt nie w te strone  :Smile:  skoro czasem jestem zmuszony uzyc xp, (w przyszlosci) visty - bo na czyms czasem musze pograc po lan, to przydalo by sie zeby xpvista mial wyglad kde czy gnoma  :Smile: 

a tak odemnie - za nic bym sobie w moim gentoo nie skompilowal zamiast trybika napisu "sztajt" PROFANACJA  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yatmai

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> a mi sie wydaje ze projekt nie w te strone  skoro czasem jestem zmuszony uzyc xp, (w przyszlosci) visty - bo na czyms czasem musze pograc po lan, to przydalo by sie zeby xpvista mial wyglad kde czy gnoma 
> 
> 

 

Może jak ładnie poprosimy M$ to przeportują do siebie KDE  :Very Happy:  Ot dodatek dla maniaków Open Source  :Very Happy: 

----------

## arsen

 *Art.root wrote:*   

>  *bartmarian wrote:*   a mi sie wydaje ze projekt nie w te strone  skoro czasem jestem zmuszony uzyc xp, (w przyszlosci) visty - bo na czyms czasem musze pograc po lan, to przydalo by sie zeby xpvista mial wyglad kde czy gnoma 
> 
>  
> 
> Może jak ładnie poprosimy M$ to przeportują do siebie KDE  Ot dodatek dla maniaków Open Source 

 

po co to mają robić jak kde4 ma być też równolegle dostępne dla windows

----------

## bartmarian

 *arsen wrote:*   

> po co to mają robić jak kde4 ma być też równolegle dostępne dla windows

 

tylko zeby w kde nie zaponieli dodac bluscreen (to chyba we wspolpracy z cron) i popupow o ddl-ach   :Idea: 

----------

## Yatmai

 *arsen wrote:*   

> po co to mają robić jak kde4 ma być też równolegle dostępne dla windows

 

Natywnie czy przez cygwin ??

----------

## arsen

 *Art.root wrote:*   

>  *arsen wrote:*   po co to mają robić jak kde4 ma być też równolegle dostępne dla windows 
> 
> Natywnie czy przez cygwin ??

 

natywnie, nie na darmo trolltech portował qt4 na windows, zreszta żadna tajemnica że kde4 ma być natywnie dla windows, nie od dziś to wiadomo, ale dosyć OT w tym wątku na ten temat.

----------

## sherszen

Nie od dawna wiemy, że Windows nie jest zbyt udanym produktem Microsoftu, dlaczego więc KDE miało by się upodabniać do tegoż systemu?

----------

## Yatmai

 *arsen wrote:*   

> nie na darmo trolltech portował qt4 na windows

 

Zastanowiłbym się  :Razz:  Jakoś tego nie widze, bo na win nawet tak dobre środowisko jak KDE potrafią popsuć :/

No ale będzie trzeba doczytać na ten temat, bo jakoś nie widze integracji KDE z windowsem. Coś mi sie zdaje, że będzie bardzo okrojone  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Klekot

 *Art.root wrote:*   

>  *arsen wrote:*   nie na darmo trolltech portował qt4 na windows 
> 
> Zastanowiłbym się  Jakoś tego nie widze, bo na win nawet tak dobre środowisko jak KDE potrafią popsuć :/
> 
> No ale będzie trzeba doczytać na ten temat, bo jakoś nie widze integracji KDE z windowsem. Coś mi sie zdaje, że będzie bardzo okrojone 

 

Wybacz... Jest blackbox na windowsa i to całkiem udany.

A wygląd visty możnaby zrobić... Dlaczego nie. Pewnie znajdą się osoby które chciałyby używać tego. Poza tym, osobom które dopiero co przeszły na linuksa łatwiej będzie się oswoić. Także mimo iż windowsa nie lubimy, dlatego mamy nienawidzić również jego wygląd?  :Smile: 

----------

## jey

Osobiscie pomysl mi sie podoba. Visty jeszcze nigdy na zywo nie widzialem, screeny wydaja sie przedstawiac estetyczne i ladnie wykonane srodowisko (nie oceniam funkcjonalnosci)

Chetnie przetestuje jak juz beda dostepne laty, ebuildy..... o ile dojdie to do skutku  :Razz: 

----------

## Belliash

Do skutku moze dojsc, ale jak juz wspomnialem nie zamierzam wszystkiego robic sam.

Tak wiec zainteresowani niech pisza, co moga zrobnic, w czym pomoc, ...

----------

## qermit

heh! Dlaczego linux ma być taki jak windows VISTA (Virus Infection Spyware Troian Adware)?

IMHO to windows staje się coraz bardziej podbny do innych systemów - użytkownicy maków twierdzą że po skopiowaniu pomysłów jedyną różnicą pomiędzy Mac OS X a Win XP to dodanie literki P na końcu.

Aaa i jeszcze jedno, osobom które przesiadają się na linuxa przydałby się zimny prysznic w postaci czystej konsoli

----------

## rzabcio

 *qermit wrote:*   

> Aaa i jeszcze jedno, osoby które przesiadają się na linuxa przydałby się zimny prysznic w postaci czystej konsoli

 Bardzo dobre stwierdzenie jednak TYLKO dla tych, którzy chcą coś grzebać w systemie. Zakładając linuksową informatyzację urzędów, czyli że przy maszynie siedziałaby "Pani Halinka" z jakiegoś urzędu - nie jest jej to potrzebne. Potrzebuje interfejsu maksymalnie user-and-look-friendly.

----------

## Gabrys

Hehe, to było trochę inaczej. Jedyna rzecz, innowacyjna w Windows XP to P, bo Windows wymyślili w Xeroksie a X, to Mac Os X  :Wink: 

----------

